# Overclocking My Athlon64 x2 5000+



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

hi could you give me a hand with the overclocking settings for my athlon 5000+ on stock cooling using an Asus M2N-SLI Motherboard with an Nforce 4 chipset and a Phoenix Award Bios


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

Please?


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

[-_-]


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

thank-you for your patience .............. dont whip us too hard boss...... we are all volunteers :laugh: :4-whip:





I will do some digging in my notes ..... I havent overclocked an AMD cpu in a long time !


start by giving a complete spec listing of your system ............ dont forget the make and model of your psu

AMD cpu's dont overclock so hot any more .......... you can expect to get another 10% if you have an overclocking friendly spec


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

ok soz just keepin the thread live, heres my spec
OCZ StealthExtreme 600w 
M2N-SLI Motherboard
AMD Athlon 5000+ AM2 CPU
1 stick 2GB DDR2-800 Generic RAM
Sata 160GB Seagate HDD
SATA2 LiteOn DVD-RW/RAM Drive
BFG GeForce 9800GTX+
AeroCool AeroEngine 2 Case with both fans in operation


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

stock cpu cooler ?


download CPU-Z and post into this thread a screen shot of each tab from cpu-z

alos download Orthos so we can stress test after adjusting

also download core temp
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


then we will be ready to begin


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeh im using the stock cpu cooler as i didnt have the cash for a decent one and at the time i had no plans for overlocking. here are the screens from each tab of CPU-Z as requested :grin: as always any help you may provide will be greatly apreciated.:smile:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*OVERCLOCKING IS AT YOUR OWN RISK ............. WE ARE NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGE RESULTING FROM THIS DISCUSSION 

PROCEED AT YOUR OWN RISK *



need to have the screen shots of your bios fields so we can see what you have 


*we are looking to increase your:*

CPU host frequency from its current 220 >>>>> change to 230

multiplier stays at 13

Cpu voltage = 1.40 volts

hyper transport setting (also called HTT) set this to 4X


run orthos for one hour after making these changes .......... watch the temps with core temp .......... it the temps go above 60C abort and return your bios settings to "load optimized defaults" >>>>>>>> save and exit bios


with stock cooler and only one stick of ram ........... and generic ram ........... an not really enough power supply ............. we are not going to get toooo far with this adventure ........... but we can dabble alittle bit just to get your feet wet !


once you pass or fail orthos ....... give me a fresh set of cpu-Z screens


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

ok il get right on it  thanks


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

bad news my motherboard only seems to allow voltages upto 1.35 and at that voltage and that htt rate i receive a bluescreen at startup


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

time for a bios upgrade ............ I have seen your board above 1.35 with your cpu !


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

i have the latest updates already, i was told i would recieve better performance, just to confirm the voltage in question is named the VID Voltage?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I dont think so .................. hmmmmmmmm


we really need a digital picture of your bios screens .......... dont need the main set-up screen .......... give all the others to us though ............ especially the cpu configuration etc etc etc


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

ok right on it


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

iv posted everything in the advanced tab as everything else is just fan monitors and thermometers


----------



## taydan04 (Oct 17, 2008)

and some more


----------

